# ACS + Job Duties



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello There,

I have one confusion regarding the matching of job duties performed by the applicant with the tasks listed in the occupation list.

As per ACS, 65% of your job duties should match with the tasks of occupation code applied.

If I worked in 3 different companies with total exp of 10 yrs. Will ACS compare job duty of each company with the tasks for 65% match, or will ACS check the consolidated job duties over 10 yrs exp and then check against 65% of the tasks listed in occupation code.

Can anybody help here


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hello Arbh,

Whenever you submit the Roles and responsibilities along with your educational qualifications transcripts they will match your roles and responsibilities provided for each company with the material they compare against and also your subjects you studied during your bachelors both should have 65% match.

Depending the two factors they would assess the data as ICT Major or ICT Minor following is the text from this url available on ACS site which you might want to read carefully:
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


*Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major*

 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.

 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
*
Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor*

 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed in the past 10 years
or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever
provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.

 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Hope this helps


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

you might also want to get a view on the same from other senior members i am just getting started on the process.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arbh said:


> Hello There,
> 
> I have one confusion regarding the matching of job duties performed by the applicant with the tasks listed in the occupation list.
> 
> ...


The ACS assessment is a complex process and many members have broken their heads to try to decipher why apparently similar applications are treated differently by ACS.
There is no clear cut formula in even in simple cases, whereas yours is slightly more complicated 

Till such time that you get your assessment done, everything else is plain speculation 

Don't waste your time waiting for someone to answer conclusively
It is of no use whatsoever in my opinion 

Cheers


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> you might also want to get a view on the same from other senior members i am just getting started on the process.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks auspr17


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The ACS assessment is a complex process and many members have broken their heads to try to decipher why apparently similar applications are treated differently by ACS.
> There is no clear cut formula in even in simple cases, whereas yours is slightly more complicated
> 
> Till such time that you get your assessment done, everything else is plain speculation
> ...


Thanks for reply newbienz. The reason for asking this question is that everyone including me changes various roles starting as fresher, then moving to TL, Manager and so on. Right now I am doing very little technical work and more than 80% is managerial work, hence this doubt.
Anyways, I am in process of following up with previous companies for employee reference, else will proceed with SD.

Can you suggest which english exam is easier / preferred for Australia PR IELTS or PTE ?

Thanks


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

From experience of mY friends and many on the forum PTE should be a better option for the test.
All the best.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

arbh said:


> Thanks for reply newbienz. The reason for asking this question is that everyone including me changes various roles starting as fresher, then moving to TL, Manager and so on. Right now I am doing very little technical work and more than 80% is managerial work, hence this doubt.
> Anyways, I am in process of following up with previous companies for employee reference, else will proceed with SD.
> 
> Can you suggest which english exam is easier / preferred for Australia PR IELTS or PTE ?
> ...


Hi,

Designations(Titles) really don't matter. . My current role is Manager but applied as Software Engineer(261313) and have been assessed positively. Same goes for my spouse as well. Just make sure that your reference letters/SD contain the responsibilities clearly explained that suit your chosen occupation(ANZSCO Code).

Overall , Based on the feedback from the people who gave both IELTS/PTE, It looks PTE is relatively more scoring compared to IELTS. Many people who struggled to achieve 7+ in IELTS have made it easily with PTE.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> arbh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for reply newbienz. The reason for asking this question is that everyone including me changes various roles starting as fresher, then moving to TL, Manager and so on. Right now I am doing very little technical work and more than 80% is managerial work, hence this doubt.
> ...


Hey guys,

Thanks you all for the inputs clarifying yore points.
I dropped you (scorpion) a message on another thread I guess so could you please help me in this process I wanted to kick start the process for PR .
I'm be electronics and communication with 13 years experience I want to know if I need a RPL or not and I wanted to see if I can get some help on the over all process from your experience.
Thanks


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks you all for the inputs clarifying yore points.
> I dropped you (scorpion) a message on another thread I guess so could you please help me in this process I wanted to kick start the process for PR .
> ...


Hi,

I am not sure on which thread you posted your question. Hope someone answered your questions. Regarding Skilled assessment for ECE background, you don't need to go through RPL route. You can go for Skill assessment with ACS. Me & My Spouse has been assessed positively with 4 years deduction in the work experience for electronics & communication background. I am sure, You should also go in the same direction. Just make sure the reference letters/Statuatory declarations contain the clearly mentioned Job duties/responsibilities that match with the skills needed for your chosen occupation. 

If you have any questions, I will be glad to answer you with anything on the ACS process.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hey Scorpion,

Thanks for the response i posted in ACS Processing timelines April 2017 thread on - Page 26 and no body answered so far.
I was since iam in IT BA overseeing QA as well with BE in Electronics and communication it would not be considered as ICT Major because of which i was breaking my head whether to go for skills assessment and let the ACS people ask me for RPL or directly go to RPL and prepare RPL well in advance to be able to apply with other documents.

I have received some experience letter from the companies i was wondering whether you would be able to review them or recommend if any of your friend who applied for BA for the same.

Let me any information which assures that i have everything in place for ACS assessment.

Thanks,


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hii Scorpion,

Thanks again ...Following are the questions:
Did you apply on your own or used an agent?

When they say ICT Major do they consider the subjects or roles document or both?
I read the criteria part it says even if we are ICT major and closely related to nominated job code they would deduct 4 which is what u said you did and 4 years was deducted which got you 10 points m i right?

for ASC following documents are enough?
--transcripts (do they have to be recent one's ?)
--Experience letter from the companies on letter head (do they have to be recent one's ?)
--do we need to provide previous company offer letter, salary slips and relieving letter
--Marriage certificate
--Birth certificate
--Passport copies (all pages or only last and first page --do we need to include any visa stamped pages?
--All copies should be notarized right ?
--Any format for Self declaration document?
-- we have to provide a cover letter as well i guess also are there any other documents which i am missing ?

Quiet a few queries but my intent is to understand from you the process you went through so that i can follow the same and convey the message to other applicants who start as we all did.

Thanks again for the help...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hii Scorpion,
> 
> Thanks again ...Following are the questions:
> Did you apply on your own or used an agent?
> ...


1.Transcripts for your entire 4 years of study for your engineering degree. Not just the latest few. If you studied for Masters after Engineering include those as well.
2. Engineering Degree
3. Reference letter from all your employers, past and present.
4.If you cannot get a reference letter then a SD signed by a Manager or supervisory role person at the company. Your colleague issued SD or self declaration is not valid.
You also need a secondary proof if you are submitting a SD.
5. Passport

No other document like your birth or marriage certificate or cover letter are required for ACS Assessment

All documents have to be notarized and then scanned

Cheers


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Please see the answers inline.


Did you apply on your own or used an agent?
*No. I filed on my own.*

When they say ICT Major do they consider the subjects or roles document or both?
*ICT Major - based on the subjects you studied*

I read the criteria part it says even if we are ICT major and closely related to nominated job code they would deduct 4 which is what u said you did and 4 years was deducted which got you 10 points m i right?
*Yes*

for ASC following documents are enough?
--transcripts (do they have to be recent one's ?)
*All the transcripts are needed , probably ACS uses them to assess the % of ICT content you studied.*
--Experience letter from the companies on letter head (do they have to be recent one's ?)
*Just experience letter that mentions the service dates is not sufficient. You need to have employer reference letter that clearly mentions the roles & responsibilities is needed. For detailed information, Please refer Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants.pdf in acs portal.*
--do we need to provide previous company offer letter, salary slips and relieving letter
*You need Employee reference letter as mentioned above. Rest of the documents are not needed.*
--Marriage certificate
*Not needed. ACS is the assessment for skills. But if you have your name changed with the spouse name after the marriage, then marriage certificate establishes the same so needed.. Otherwise its not needed.*
--Birth certificate
*Not needed. Passport is enough for identification & DOB*
--Passport copies (all pages or only last and first page --do we need to include any visa stamped pages?
*Identification Page (First Page) is enough.*
--All copies should be notarized right ?
*Yes. 
The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words Certified True Copy of the Original
 The signature of the certifying person
 The name of the certifying person
 Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
 Certification details must be legible on the copy and the certification should be dated
--Any format for Self declaration document?
-- we have to provide a cover letter as well i guess also are there any other documents which i am missing ?*

ACS application process is fairly simple process if you have all the documents needed. Whatever I mentioned above is from ACS portal. I followed exactly for myself and my spouse and we have been assessed positively. For the matter of fact, all the successful people. For your reference I am attaching the documents from ACS portal as well.

Confidently apply on your own by following each and every guideline they mentioned, I am sure you will be also assessed positively. Good luck!!!


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Can someone please share the template for SD? My current & past employers do not provide an experience letter with roles and responsibilities (confidentiality purposes). So i will need to get SD from a former manager/supervisor.

What other documentation is needed as additional verification if i am submitting SD? I have the regular start end date/ending salary & role for all my previous work experiences but no roles & responsibilities.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Can someone please share the template for SD? My current & past employers do not provide an experience letter with roles and responsibilities (confidentiality purposes). So i will need to get SD from a former manager/supervisor.
> 
> What other documentation is needed as additional verification if i am submitting SD? I have the regular start end date/ending salary & role for all my previous work experiences but no roles & responsibilities.


ACS Website have given what has to be written in the SD.
Its a simple document in which the person issuing the SD gives :

Name, present designation address contact details etc. (Please ensure that he gives the official email id of the company and not a personal gmail or hotmail id)

Then confirms that he supervised and interacted with you during that period

Then goes on to describe your RNR with your designation location and the period.

Lastly he signs it in front of a Notary who certifies that he has witnessed it.

These are the main points to be mentioned that i remember, but do recheck with the ACS Website,, in case I have missed anything

The Regular Start/end date letter without RNR also is sufficient as supporting proof

Cheers


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Please see the answers inline.
> 
> 
> Did you apply on your own or used an agent?
> ...



Thanks scorpion, 
Thanks for the response and i will do the whole process on my own since we have this common sharing platform for any queries and stuff.

i got your point i need to have following notarized Please correct me if i am wrong.
Passport
transcripts
Experience Letters 
And Affidavits for same name (If required)

Currently I have the following:
1.I have done graduation and i have the transcripts (with notary done in 2014 will it be fine? or we need to do it now again?)

2.I think i have to submit a affidavit for using different names ...its like Amar is the given name Akbar is the middle name and Anthony is the Last name so in school and other degree certificate some times they have mentioned the given name suffixed by the other two initials (Amar.A.A) or pre-fixed (A.A.Amar) and i understand that this should be submitted and also mentioned in the form as well wherever required m i right ?

3.Regarding the ICT i check the transcripts and i found following subjects related to IT:
Computer Engineering
Computer Networks
computer programming

Can you check with your transcripts and find out whether there are more or the same number of subjects so that i can go ahead with skill assessment without RPL as you mentioned before.

4.If we have to do the notary again in a fresh way then could you please let me know what other documents i need to notarize lets say after ACS process so that i can get them done all at once. 

5. I have the experience letters from the companies which i worked out of 13 i have documents expressing 9.5 years of experience. i was thinking of self declaration but it is not considered these days so i need to get it from a senior manager which i am trying if i get 2.5 or 1year i think i should be getting max points for experience m i right ?

I really need to clarify these points .. i know its lot of effort for you as well but since you have are through the process i think it should be handy information .. i cant thank you enough for all the help.

I just need to know do you have a friend who can help me review the content in the experience letter if you can also do that for me it would be awesome .. i just getting another set of eyes to look at them and tell me whether they help for ICT BA or not .

For my information lets say if the assessment is not positive do they suggest the job code to apply for in the next attempt or how does it work with ACS.


Thanks again to scorpion and everybody who takes time and replies back with valuable information.
Eagerly waiting for response...


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1.Transcripts for your entire 4 years of study for your engineering degree. Not just the latest few. If you studied for Masters after Engineering include those as well.
> 2. Engineering Degree
> 3. Reference letter from all your employers, past and present.
> 4.If you cannot get a reference letter then a SD signed by a Manager or supervisory role person at the company. Your colleague issued SD or self declaration is not valid.
> ...


Hey Newbienz,

thanks for the reply .. i really appreciate it .. when i said --transcripts (do they have to be recent one's ?)
i meant i have transcripts taken back in 2013 and attested in 2014 with all the information about the notary reg # address name and qualification etc but they are notarized two years back do i need to get a fresh notary done and do i need to get fresh set of transcripts?

One more thing .. lets say if at all i get a Experience letter signed by my senior what if he is not in the same company can he mentioned his current position as well along with contact information and previous position details and email id (of course wont be working at this point since he is in new company) when he was my senior please clarify.

anybody can feel free to express their comments based on the experience and i thank you all in advance for all the help... thanks again


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ACS Website have given what has to be written in the SD.
> Its a simple document in which the person issuing the SD gives :
> 
> Name, present designation address contact details etc. (Please ensure that he gives the official email id of the company and not a personal gmail or hotmail id)
> ...


Thanks for your response newbeinz....what if my supervisor is no longer at that company? 

For example: If person X was my supervisor during my tenure at Accenture in 2008 but currently works at Deloitte, should i provide that person's current Deloitte email address along with present designation/Address?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> thanks for the reply .. i really appreciate it .. when i said --transcripts (do they have to be recent one's ?)
> i meant i have transcripts taken back in 2013 and attested in 2014 with all the information about the notary reg # address name and qualification etc but they are notarized two years back do i need to get a fresh notary done and do i need to get fresh set of transcripts?
> ...


You don't have to get fresh transcript 
Even the old notarising may be sufficient, but hey why take a chance
It's just a couple of hundreds, get a complete new set with dates stamps etc. Just as per ACS requirements 

The SD can be issued by your boss when you were working with him, even if he has moved to a new company.

In the SD let him give details that he was supervising you as manager in the company but has since left the company and is now working with a new company in the new designation.
Obviously the old email ids would be dead once he has left th company, but then he should give his current official email,I'd

Have you examined the possibility of getting the SD signed by a person who is still continuing in the company ?
Obviously there would be several persons in manager capacity who would be interacting with you and be aware of your RNR if it was a big organisation 

Cheers


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You don't have to get fresh transcript
> Even the old notarising may be sufficient, but hey why take a chance
> It's just a couple of hundreds, get a complete new set with dates stamps etc. Just as per ACS requirements
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

You spoke my mind regarding the notarization.. i am planning to do a fresh notarization on all the documents.
as of now i am aware of the following:
Passport
Transcripts
Experience Letters


What are the other documents which needs attestation for the next stage and all so that i can do all at once can you please list it out.

The self declaration i thought to contact somebody working but it was way back in the past(2008) ...i dont know if somebody is working the manager whom i reported has left i guess.. iam trying to reach out to the Hr department for the letters lets see whether iam going to be successful or not.

I have 12 years of experience with BE in electronics and communication lets say they take out 4 years experience forsuitability criteria and provide 8 years experience it would get me full points.

But currently have letters for 9.5 years and i need to get the rest 2.5 years of experience.
The above point brings me to one more questions.. i am applying for BA so what if the experience was not before when i started (like environment, application support etc), does that still count as the ICT experience i mean will be considered for the 12 years experience or you need to have all the experience in BA itself?

Thanks again ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> You spoke my mind regarding the notarization.. i am planning to do a fresh notarization on all the documents.
> as of now i am aware of the following:
> ...


While submitting the visa, no documents need to be notarised as long as you scan them in colour.
So just get the documents that you are submitting to ACS notarised

You have to include the Degree also in the documents to be notarised for ACS

Cheers


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks newbienz.. for the quick reply..

The color docs point i was not aware of it and also for the main degree notarization .. thanks for that ..


----------



## Divyakhatiyan (May 27, 2017)

His
In case job reference letter from existing company not available. In that case statutory delaration will be required. So my question as I am from Ghaziabad Uttar Pradesh India. So is it necessary to get it notarised on estamp or traditional non judicial stamp will work because in Ghaziabad checked 100 rs estamp is not available.so any help on it will be greatly appreciated


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Thanks scorpion,
> Thanks for the response and i will do the whole process on my own since we have this common sharing platform for any queries and stuff.
> 
> i got your point i need to have following notarized Please correct me if i am wrong.
> ...


I see that Newbienz answered your most of your queries.

Regarding 3), I have few other courses in my curriculum such as OOPs , Operating SYstem etc;. You can proceed to file with ACS for assessment once you have all the necessary documents. Many people from ECE background have done it successfully with 4 years deduction


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Divyakhatiyan said:


> His
> In case job reference letter from existing company not available. In that case statutory delaration will be required. So my question as I am from Ghaziabad Uttar Pradesh India. So is it necessary to get it notarised on estamp or traditional non judicial stamp will work because in Ghaziabad checked 100 rs estamp is not available.so any help on it will be greatly appreciated


Traditional non-judicial stamp is fine.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> I see that Newbienz answered your most of your queries.
> 
> Regarding 3), I have few other courses in my curriculum such as OOPs , Operating SYstem etc;. You can proceed to file with ACS for assessment once you have all the necessary documents. Many people from ECE background have done it successfully with 4 years deduction


Thanks scorpion for the reply .. i think point 2 and point 5 and (For my information lets say if the assessment is not positive do they suggest the job code to apply for in the next attempt or how does it work with ACS.) is i think i did not get clarified so please share your thoughts on the same...
thanks


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Thanks scorpion for the reply .. i think point 2 and point 5 and (For my information lets say if the assessment is not positive do they suggest the job code to apply for in the next attempt or how does it work with ACS.) is i think i did not get clarified so please share your thoughts on the same...
> thanks


2) Do you have the same name on your transcripts/degree certificate/experience letters & Passport? If not then a self declaration from you which says that all those names are yours is needed. This has to be sworn before an attorney in the same way as statuatory declaration.

5) sometimes ACS might suggest a relevant job code for you based on your responsibilities. I have seen such examples in this forum. I advise you to go through all the ANZSCO code job descriptions before finalising on a specific job code. You are the best judge of choosing the relevant job code for you based on ur RNR. Any questions feel free to ask on these forums.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Thanks newbienz.. for the quick reply..
> 
> The color docs point i was not aware of it and also for the main degree notarization .. thanks for that ..


Yes. In ACS documents you have to upload the notarised copy of the degree certificate also

Cheers


----------



## Divyakhatiyan (May 27, 2017)

Thanks for information...


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> 2) Do you have the same name on your transcripts/degree certificate/experience letters & Passport? If not then a self declaration from you which says that all those names are yours is needed. This has to be sworn before an attorney in the same way as statuatory declaration.
> 
> 5) sometimes ACS might suggest a relevant job code for you based on your responsibilities. I have seen such examples in this forum. I advise you to go through all the ANZSCO code job descriptions before finalising on a specific job code. You are the best judge of choosing the relevant job code for you based on ur RNR. Any questions feel free to ask on these forums.


Thanks scorpion... i have to submit the affidavit mention all names belong to me .. which i will do ..i dont think there is a qa profile which if was in the list i could have also applied against that ...thanks for the information.,.


----------

